# New book on canine aging



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I saw this announcement about a book on canine aging this morning. The book is titled _Good Old Dog: Expert Advice for Keeping Your Aging Dog Happy, Healthy, and Comfortable_ and is written by veterinarians from the Tufts School of Veterinary Medicine.

They apparently have a chapter on Alzheimer's in canines. I'm all too familiar with human Alzheimer's, but I didn't know that it occurred in dogs.

For those of you in the Boston area, the authors will be doing a panel presentation and question and answer period next Sunday, January 30 from 2-4.

Here's the link.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I heard a review on NPR and it sounds like a great book. I even tried to order it that day even though my pup is not a year old, but it was out of stock. Bet it is in reprint already


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It is showing as available on Amazon.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Definitely going to order that RIGHT NOW. It will be so helpful to find out what is going on with the aging process. I know I treat everything that happens to Penny with a 'young dog frame of mind'. That doesn't allow for the fact that her body is not a young body anymore. How encouraging to think I can take better care of her as she is now rather than as she was.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I need to order it. Tufts University Vet School is top notch and I've purchased several books by Tufts professors in the past. 

Toby is celebrating his 7th birthday today. According to his veterinarians he is officially a senior today, so this book link is very timely.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

perfect timing..thanks


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Ohh good. Ive worked with Dementia patients for years and this is a book Id be very interested in reading! Thanks for the post........its available on Amazon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting this-I am going to check it out.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you. I just reserved the book at B&N.


----------

